# Dam removal on E Branch of A.S.



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Huron Pines is spearheading the removal of dams in the North East. Follow the link to learn more about this project and others.



> Changes are needed at the Grayling Hatchery to allow fish to migrate upstream into the upper East Branch seasonally for important aspects of their life cycle. Huron Pines successfully competed for funding from the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service  Fish Passage Program to make that change possible. The project will focus on removing the dam and installing a series of small rock ramps. The small ramps will create short jumps for fish travelling upstream, while maintaining the upstream water levels.


http://www.huronpines.org/projectinfo.asp?pjt=pv&pid=40


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Great news!


 Absolutely !


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It would be great to see all of the non-functioning dams come down but that will cost lots of money and not many people are willing to pony up for somebody else's dam. Would also be great if this improves the fishing above Burton's and encourages the State to join the Feds in helping take down more dams.


----------

